# Utiliser un iMac comme écran pour un PC portable



## Cpt_Cavern (10 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas trouvé trace d'une telle question dans les forums...

Travaillant sur Laptop Dell, j'ai le privilège de pouvoir de temps à autre travailler depuis la maison. L'écran 12" n'étant pas top pour une journée de boulot, j'ai installé un écran à côté de mon bel Imac 20" (intel).:mouais:

Je me demandais s'il était possible d'utiliser mon iMac comme écran pour le Dell, et si oui, comment faire. 

Si qqn à un truc, je prends volontier !:rateau:

Merci d'avance !


----------



## desertea (10 Janvier 2007)

L'iMac n'a pas d'entr&#233;e vid&#233;o. Donc impossible de connecter une UC ext&#233;rieure.  

Cela doit certainement &#234;tre possible en passant par le port USB via un boitier adapt&#233; (&#231;a tient plus de la bidouille), mais l&#224;, je ne peux pas d'aider !!  

Peut &#234;tre quelqu'un a une id&#233;e ?


----------



## Mafsou (10 Janvier 2007)

Je n'ai jamais vu la moindre bidouille permettant d'utiliser l'écran de l'iMac autrement que pour lui même non plus...


----------



## Dramis (10 Janvier 2007)

Le plus simple et le moins cher est encore de connecter le mac et le pc en réseaux et ensuite tu passes par VNC ou "Connexion bureau à distance" pour utiliser le portable.


----------



## MamaCass (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui bonne id&#233;e Dramis 

Ou alors install&#233; Parallels et travailler directement sur le mac :style:


----------



## flotow (10 Janvier 2007)

Oui, pourquoi ne pas travailler directement sur le mac, en syncronisant tes infos venant de ton PC? :mouais:


----------



## Cpt_Cavern (10 Janvier 2007)

Je ne peux pas travailler directement sur le mac pour la simple et bonne raison que je me connecte virtuellement à mon travail par VPN et que les applications dont j'ai besoin ne seront jamais installé sur un poste n'appartenant pas à l'entreprise...

Je vais étudier la connection en utilisant VNC, mais j'ai peur d'avoir un pb avec le VPN... En tous cas merci de vos réponses !


----------



## ficelle (10 Janvier 2007)

la solution microsoft....


----------



## cheb (10 Décembre 2008)

Alut à tous,

Voulant jouer sur mon imac G5 (et oui pas d'intel à l'intérieur) ... est-il possible de relier mon pc (via lan ?) à mon imac pour jouer aux jeux pc dessus ? L'imac servant alors d'écran uniquement pour jouer ?

Y-a-t-il des solutions via le firewire, usb ou encore la fonction vidéo ?

Merci


----------

